# my rhom



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i need to take some new pics







these pics are around 2 1/2 months old


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

what the hell did i do


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

#2


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

isnt that an elong?

not bad...


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

great looking fish!!!


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

that's a rather elongated rhom, very cool! 8)


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

nice Rhom, looks just like mine :nod: how big?

nice elong also :nod:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

P-Power said:


> isnt that an elong?
> 
> not bad...
> [snapback]928882[/snapback]​


samsonite.. way off...

if you look at the reflection the fish is floating at an angle, definately not an elong..


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

flash! said:


> nice elong also :nod:
> [snapback]929294[/snapback]​


Where is the Elong?









Serius: your rhom looks great. I kinda like the elongated shape of him


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice rhom look,s like he,s in good shape !!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice fich


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice fish how big is he?


----------



## dopper3 (Sep 5, 2004)

very nice. What kind of grass do you have growing in there?

EDIT: haha, i just realized it was a bg, but anyone know what kind of grass that is anyway?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking fish.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

he's 5 and a half inches long


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I love this place. Had a few p's years ago, like back in '89..def getting some again


----------

